# Finding a good coach…



## PinIt2WinIt (Jun 25, 2022)

Hey guys,

     I want to do my first meet towards the end of this year..I just need a little guidance and I feel like a coach would really help me versus just wingin it lol. I talked to a really solid dude but he’s $500/month and it’s online. Lots of FaceTime calls and programming tailored specifically for me and weaknesses along the way. I honestly don’t have the money to pay someone $500/month…is that normal or kind of on the higher end? If that’s normal I may as well just buy a few more books and read up on properly peaking etc and learn from mistakes after each meet.

     Any tips or solid coaches you know of etc are appreciated. I honestly would rather have a dude I can see face to face and train with at least once a month to tell me I fucking suck, yell at me, and make me better versus an online dude. Also to note I’m willing to travel…


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 25, 2022)

plenty of knowledgeable people on this board that will gladly help you if you are willing to put in the effort. I never paid a dime for a coach in my life. I just read, read, re-read, talked to people, sought out local powerlifters, trained with them, read some more, implemented a lot of things until I figured out what worked for me (will always be doing this), did some meets, learned, failed, succeeded and kept moving forward. You are your own best coach. Only you can feel how your body responds to a certain exercise or program. There is so much easily accessible information out there that you should never have to pay for coaching.


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jun 25, 2022)

$500/mo sounds like a lot. Lots of internationally reputed coaches who don't charge nearly that much.


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jun 25, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> plenty of knowledgeable people on this board that will gladly help you if you are willing to put in the effort. I never paid a dime for a coach in my life. I just read, read, re-read, talked to people, sought out local powerlifters, trained with them, read some more, implemented a lot of things until I figured out what worked for me (will always be doing this), did some meets, learned, failed, succeeded and kept moving forward. You are your own best coach. Only you can feel how your body responds to a certain exercise or program. There is so much easily accessible information out there that you should never have to pay for coaching.


Yeah I’m all in man. I’m not the type of dude to fuck around and shit…I have a goal and I want to accomplish it. Goal is to compete being as strong as I can. Whether I pull PR’s or not doesn’t really matter. Would it be sick? Sure lol. I also don’t want to completely bomb out. I feel like I’m doing pretty good so far with how my training has gone and getting to where I am now. I feel like a coach would just make it “easier” for the programming side and making sure my technique is solid to pull/push/press optimally.


MetatronTurtle said:


> $500/mo sounds like a lot. Lots of internationally reputed coaches who don't charge nearly that much.


Yeah okay glad I’m not crazy then lol


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 25, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> Yeah I’m all in man. I’m not the type of dude to fuck around and shit…I have a goal and I want to accomplish it. Goal is to compete being as strong as I can. Whether I pull PR’s or not doesn’t really matter. Would it be sick? Sure lol. I also don’t want to completely bomb out. I feel like I’m doing pretty good so far with how my training has gone and getting to where I am now. I feel like a coach would just make it “easier” for the programming side and making sure my technique is solid to pull/push/press optimally.
> 
> Yeah okay glad I’m not crazy then lol



Ever thought of running a premade program like Sheiko?


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jun 25, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Ever thought of running a premade program like Sheiko?


Honestly never heard of Sheiko. Been running a conjugate program that I really like…


----------



## Blange89 (Jun 28, 2022)

$500 is way too much imo. I pay $175 a month for in person coaching


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jun 28, 2022)

Blange89 said:


> $500 is way too much imo. I pay $175 a month for in person coaching


Is the dude at the gym you go to or do you go to his spot? I looked around in my area and there’s not really any powerlifting gyms in the area…closest one is like an hour away. That’s just not going to work on a work night.


----------



## Blange89 (Jun 28, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> Is the dude at the gym you go to or do you go to his spot? I looked around in my area and there’s not really any powerlifting gyms in the area…closest one is like an hour away. That’s just not going to work on a work night.


Yeah I hear ya. I actually go to his gym. I just got really lucky with it being nearby. Only other powerlifting gyms were at least an hour away, other than crossfit gyms. 
You might be fine with one of the pre-made programs like sheiko, but I found having a coach was most beneficial for the learning curve of competing in a meet


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jun 28, 2022)

Blange89 said:


> Yeah I hear ya. I actually go to his gym. I just got really lucky with it being nearby. Only other powerlifting gyms were at least an hour away, other than crossfit gyms.
> You might be fine with one of the pre-made programs like sheiko, but I found having a coach was most beneficial for the learning curve of competing in a meet


Yeah exactly what I think…I think my program is solid I’m sure there’s little things that could be tweaked but nothing crazy. I’m not pro so I think the little bit of adjusting won’t hurt me too much. I’m running conjugate so realistically it’s main lifts plus supplementing with stuff that strengthens you weaknesses. I think having the coach would help me with little shit like technical things in my lifts and then the learning curve for competing and how to peak properly.


----------



## TomJ (Jun 28, 2022)

@Steeeve probably has good info for you


----------



## Caligrower (Jul 1, 2022)

I don’t compete but I’ve been using JuggernautAI for programming. The app is pretty sweet and you pick a meet date. Watch the volume, if you don’t answer the questions honestly on difficulty it’ll add a shit ton of volume lol 

I use the power building, was doing a conjugate style before that.


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jul 1, 2022)

Caligrower said:


> I don’t compete but I’ve been using JuggernautAI for programming. The app is pretty sweet and you pick a meet date. Watch the volume, if you don’t answer the questions honestly on difficulty it’ll add a shit ton of volume lol
> 
> I use the power building, was doing a conjugate style before that.


Interesting…I’ve seen that app and watch their videos on YouTube occasionally. I’ll look into it.


----------

